
Launch of ProGamer.app to let gamers earn real prizes - dfortu
https://www.progamer.app/post/welcome-to-progamer-app-play-esports-games-and-earn-money
======
davidtdev
I already tried it and it works good. However, it still needs more users to
play with

~~~
skybax_gamer
which games it has? It has Brawl Stars for Android?

------
gabrielddl
I think they are also developing a version for iOS, waiting for it.

------
gabrielddl
It works good! I already receive some profits from it. Good job

